# Datei erstellen



## sowieso (29. Jul 2007)

Abend !

Ich will in dem Verzeichnis, indem sich mein Programm befinden, eine leere Datei namens "spieler.ini" erzeugen.

Alle meine Versuche mit  





> new File()


 ham leider net geklappt... Dann hab ich mal die Klasse FileWriter durchgelesen. Der Name klang so vielversprechend 

Leider hab ich da auch nix gefunden... Kann mir jemand helfen ??


----------



## Guest (29. Jul 2007)

a.) Das Forum ist voll davon - Suche kaputt?
b.) galileocomputing auch kaputt?
c.)...zu faul?


----------



## sowieso (29. Jul 2007)

also ich hab schon ewig unter google gesucht. Das problem ist, dass er bei "java datei erstellen" nur einträge findet, die beschreiben, wie man zb eine jar datei erstellt...

wie ich bei galileocomputing das finden soll, weiß ich auch nicht..

wenn ich hier im forum nach "datei erstellen" suche, finde ich absolut nix.  und weil ich eingentlich nicht zu faul bin, habe ich mir auf java.sun.com auch die Klasse java.io.File und java.io.FileWriter durcngelesen - leider ohne erfolg.

deshalb wollte ich fragen, ob mir jemand helfen kann.


----------



## erZ (29. Jul 2007)

new File() liefert dir keine "neue Datei" sondern nur ein Objekt, das eine Verknüpfung zu der dort angebenen Datei darstellt.

mit dem Objekt kannst du dann die Methode createNewFile() aufstellen. Rückgabewert in boolean, obs geklappt hat oder nicht.

Also: 
	
	
	
	





```
java.io.File file = new java.io.File("meineDatei.bla");
file.createNewFile();
```


----------



## sowieso (29. Jul 2007)

Ah vielen Dank !!    

Ich wusste nicht, dass der Name einer Datei durch eine Pfadangabe entstehen kann...


----------

